# Car Care Month....



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Last year (April 2004), the Car Care Council did an inspection campaign of participating motorists' vehicles. Of the vehicles inspected, there was an 87% failure rate, showing the increased need for consumer education. Here are some of the statistics that the the Car Care Council obtained in this study.
Low Fluid/Lubricant Levels​
Engine Oil 33%
Low Coolant 29%
Transmission Fluid 29%
Washer Fluid 28%
Brake Fluid 26%	
Power Steering Fluid 22%
Dirty Coolant 20%
Windshield Wipers​
Front Wipers 15%	
Rear Wiper or Washer 13%
Belts/Hoses/Parts​
Air Filter 25%
Belts 25%
PCV Filter 18% 
Hoses 13%
Battery​
Fluid Low or Sealed 16%	
Cables, Clamps or Terminals 15%
Carrier/Hold Down 8%
Test Eye 8%
Tires​
Incorrect Tire Pressure 26%
Worn Tread 13%
Lights/Vision Aids​
License Plate Lights 10%	
Backup Lights 9%
Brake Lights	9%	
Side Lights 6%
Headlights 4%	
Turn Signals 4%
Parking Lights 3%	
Tail Lights 2%

As can be seen by these statistics, everyone seems to be ignoring basic maintenance on their vehicles! Therefore I suggest that everyone go to www.carcare.org and download or print a copy of their Service Interval Schedule, which is based on most vehicle manufacturers' severe service recommendations.


----------

